# Using Volume Hard Buttons to skip tracks in Music Player



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows how to do this. I know CM7 has had it for a while, MIUI has it included now, but blurry non-2nd init rom's don't. I know several music apps which allow this type of control from the lockscreen (but w/o volume buttons), but being able to reach into my pocket while outside working to skip a track is priceless. My phone is supposed to be my MP3 player too, among other things. I know there used to be a patch for the older MIUI rom's. Looks like the new one's have it included by default.

But let's say I want the Battery life of Liberty, Apex, or Vortex and still have those controls. Is this possible? Has anyone already done it or know how or can even point me in the right direction?

Thanks in Advance.

I really, really, love CM7, and MIUI. But in a long time, I've never gotten the battery life to be what it is on Liberty. I've checked to be sure it's going to sleep and have profiles setup for undervolting/clocking. For every four hours of morning use on CM7 I can get almost 8 out of Liberty. Almost double the life. With the same or more apps in the background running. This isn't meant to bash any rom, but I just like features from all of them.


----------

